# 1ST GUN- P365 or Glock 19? Thoughts?



## Lance319 (May 1, 2020)

Would you recommend the p365 or Glock 19 for your first handgun?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Glock 19 because of its size it will have less recoil and be easier to control for a first handgun. It's been around for a long time, is ubiquitous and there are God only knows how many parts and accessories for it? Not only that but it is probably one of the easiest guns to take completely apart as it has few moving parts. Its reliability is legendary.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

^^^^ This is sage advice. I love my G19.








Thousands of rounds with zero issues.

GW


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

I shouldn't be writing this because I am a "Glocky" through and through. So, the Glock of course. My indoor range also uses the Glock19 for all their beginning Gun classes. It is easy to shoot has low recoil, and a million plus parts to customize and replace. And, the lowest cost of ammunition of any self defense caliber


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am in the same boat as you... Deciding between a similar 2.

I have owned many Glocks over the past 20 years - I have none right now.

I just recently got a Glock 48, but I had to sell it. The Glock grip is a different grip angle(compared to other guns) - between the grip angle and the singlestack grip on the g48, my wrist hurt anytime I held the gun and pointed it. I looked online, and this seems to be a thing for some people as ya get older.

However, I do not have this issue with a doublestack Glock grip... Weird...

My next purchase is down to 3 choices - The Glock 19, Glock 45 and Sig 320. I owned a Glock 19 before, but it was back in the late 1990s.

Once all this virus mess is over, I plan to rent all 3 and decide. I already rented the Glock 45 a couple months ago, and I liked it. But, The Glock 48 was basically a single stack 19. After owning the G48, I kinda want the G19 now. I have to decide if I like the G19 or G45 more. And, I have yet to shoot the Sig 320 (I have owned many Sigs before, but they were all DA/SA)

I don't know when I'll get around to shooting at the indoor range and getting a chance to rent the 3, however.

But I am not buying my 1st handgun - Like you are. I've owned over 100 handguns over 25+ years. For a 1st handgun, I honestly would recommend a DA/SA gun. There are a lot of cool polymer DA/SA guns, if that is what ya want. Check out the Walther P99 A/S. Bud's sells them online for less than $500, last time I looked. At 1 point, it was my favorite handgun platform, and I owned many of them. I have 1 now. Out of all my handguns, it is actually my most accurate. The SA pull on the P99 is just awesome.

There are also several other cool DA/SA handguns too.

I think the heavier 1st shot keeps ya from doing something dumb by accident. In stress - the human body tightens up. MANY, MANY cops have accidentally fired their striker fired handguns when things get hot. Hell, an ATF agent shot himself in the leg with his Glock during the Waco siege (it was caught on video). I remember watching that in criminal justice class - back in college (back when it happened - in the 1990s).

You can argue safety all ya want. No one wakes up in the morning, planning to have an accidental/negligent discharge, a car wreck, etc. They happen sometimes. People make mistakes. I have been a huge DA/SA gun fan for years - and they are more forgiving.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Donel said:


> *I shouldn't be writing this because I am a "Glocky" through and through.* So, the Glock of course. My indoor range also uses the Glock19 for all their beginning Gun classes. It is easy to shoot has low recoil, and a million plus parts to customize and replace. And, the lowest cost of ammunition of any self defense caliber


They are what they are. Good reliable guns that have a solid reputation. I have so many different types and makes of guns that it's hard for me to pick a favorite? But if push came to shove and I could only pick one brand of polymer framed 9mm it would be my HK VP9 SK.

The Sig P365 is an excellent gun too. Especially for deep concealment or pocket carry. In fact it's probably the best gun for pocket carry because of its size, light weight and 10 round magazine capacity. I was surprised at how little recoil it has for a gun that size? Of course that's subjective and I'm used to shooting small guns and large caliber handguns as well.

That being said my favorite pocket carry gun is my G27. Yeah it's a little bulky, but I wear cargo pants with deep loose pockets. So it's not an issue. A tight pair of jeans? I don't think so.

About the only thing I don't like about Glocks are those plastic triggers. They just feel cheap and like they're about to break at some point in time. In fact I don't like plastic triggers on any of my guns. But for me Glock's feel the worst. I always swap them out for aluminum one's if available. HK's have them as well, I changed those too. But they only make aluminum triggers (lobos-industries.com) for HK's VP series.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

What do you plan on doing with it?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm a Glock type, so Glock.
There are others I would also recommend, Sig isn't one of them. I never liked them and they had shady reliability when I was forced to carry one.
The big question is,,,,,,,,,which do you think you will like best.
I don't really enjoy the Glock grip angle, but the thing is reliable as an anvil and has been for over 24 years. G23 is my EDC. I don't know the magazine capacity of the Sig, but in the end when it all goes bad, the one left standing with ammo, won. Something to consider.
One even survived a MC crash that almost ended me, and a field strip cleaning was all it took to get it running again (G26). I don't carry that one very often, because I don't care for the caliber, but the thing just works. It has sat in the safe since that cleaning and 5 mags of test fire. It likely will for another 5+ years.
They are tough and reliable.
Happy shopping


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I’ve had lots of pistols over close to 30 years. A Glock 19 is one of them. To me it is one of the best general purpose pistols out there. Other manufacturers use it as a measure for other pistols Because consumers compare other pistols to it. (Is pistol X as light as a Glock 19? Does it handle under recoil as well as a G19? Is it as reliable as a Glock? Is it as thin as a Glock 19? Are accessories like holsters and mags as easy to find and afford as a Glock?)

the problem with being a great ”General purpose” pistol, is that i5 does lots of things well, but may not have any singular standout feature or role. It may have an odd grip angle, but if it is your first pistol you won’t really care. The grip angle kind o& preloads the wrist a bit for better recoil control. You learn it and it works well. 
The trigger is not a match trigger for bullseye shooting. It isn’t as heavy and doesn’t have the longer travel of a true DA trigger. It’s a partially cocked striker pistol that requires trigger travel to finish cocking it before firing. But it is consistent for each trigger pull, which can make it easy to get used to.
It isn’t elegant, with hand fitted parts and high polished finish. But, it’s low maintenance. The tennifer metal treating process protects the metal well in harsh conditions.
In weight, it’s not super light, but it isn’t heavy either. It isn’t too small to be able to handle well. It isn’t too big to conceal and carry. It’s kind of like a Goldilocks g7n that is just right in size and weight. 

With all of that being said, I’m kind of like Shipwreck above. I like a DA/SA pistol for carry. They are not the easiest pistol trigger system to master if you are just starting out, but in the long run, if you do invest the time and effort, you can run any other trigger system well. I decided about 3 years ago to move back to DA/SA handguns for my primary carry. There are 3 contenders for replacing m6 Glock 19. Walther P99AS, Beretta Px4 Storm Compact and the CZ P07 (No particular order). Ask other Experienced shooters what their top 3-5 preferred handguns would be for general purpose or carry and you will get a lot more answers And not a lot of total agreement, but there will be overlap. I bet the G19 ends up in a lot of that overlap.

I know this got long winded. Usually I would just ask some more questions before spouting off so much.

What made you settle on your two choices you inquired about? 
How much experience do you have with handguns?
Have you shot each of these pistols?
Have you tried other Pistols?
What type of role are you trying to fill? (Carry, home defense, competition, range fun, taking classes.)


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

*Why the Sig P365?*
This is a pistol made specifically for everyday carry, and even more specifically for times when carrying a larger gun is not preferred or not possible, but you still want a few extra rounds.

*Why the G-19?*
If that's not what your primarily looking for then the Glock 19 is hard to beat. Finish is better, , mags are cheaper, parts are cheaper, a better range gun that will probably last a lifetime of shooting.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If you want more than ten rounds in a sub=compact, the G19s little sister the G26 will accept magazines from all Glock 9MM models that are double-stack.
Here's mine with a G19 15 round magazine.









GW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> If you want more than ten rounds in a sub=compact, the G19s little sister the G26 will accept magazines from all Glock 9MM models that are double-stack.
> 
> GW


I owned a Glock 26 in the 1990s - for 8 years. I got it right after it came out.

I put up with it, because at the time, no other gun had such a rust resistance finish (and I live in hot Texas). But, I did not like that gun.

The backstrap is just too short for me (and I have small hands) I had that longer baseplate, that gives your hand more to grip. But, it did nothing for the backstrap. I did not find the 26 very comfortable for that reason.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SSGN_Doc said:


> There are 3 contenders for replacing m6 Glock 19. Walther P99AS, Beretta Px4 Storm Compact and the CZ P07 (No particular order).


I would also throw the Hk P2000 onto the list. I have owned 10 or 11 Hks, and the P2000 is my favorite. The one I own now has been my daily carry gun for over 5 years now. Fantastic gun, and Glock 19 sized.

I do have a PX4 Storm compact. It works great, but I keep it as a vehicle gun. I like the feel of the P2000 more. But, I shoot them both with the same accuracy.

The original poster needs to understand that the smaller the gun, GENERALLY the harder it is to shoot accurately - especially at longer distances. The smaller grip and shorter sight radius makes it more difficult to master than a larger gun.The 365 is pretty small for a 1st handgun. It will take MUCH more effort and practice to shoot that well and not develop bad habits compared to something bigger.

If it isn't going to be a concealed carry gun - I'd recommend a FULLsize gun. Like a Beretta 92. Or, if ya GOTTA have a Glock, get the Glock 17.


----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

Glock 19 Easy to use


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

I'm the opposition, I love my Sig 365 - it's been 100% reliable clean or dirty. I won't touch another Glock since a brand new 43 blew up in my hand on the 3rd shot due to unsupported chamber issues. Before the fanboys start screaming it was good factory ammo & worked fine in my other 9's.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Injunbro said:


> I'm the opposition, I love my Sig 365 - it's been 100% reliable clean or dirty. I won't touch another Glock since a brand new 43 blew up in my hand on the 3rd shot due to unsupported chamber issues. Before the fanboys start screaming it was good factory ammo & worked fine in my other 9's.


Well I've got two P365's. Indeed they are great pistols. But I could never recommend one for someone who is buying their first handgun. Who knows it may be the only handgun they'll own? I wouldn't recommend a G43 either. Small lightweight handguns are more difficult to shoot and control even more so for someone who's looking to buy their first handgun. Unless of course they're experienced shooters who've never owned a handgun before. Which is possible but highly unlikely.

Buying a small lightweight handgun and then going out and firing it for the first time may turn off many first time buyers. To the point that they may not want to go out and practice with it. It may get thrown in a drawer, glove box or even carried and forgotten about. Which is not a good idea for obvious reasons.


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

For a 1st handgun I'd recommend a .38 special S&W K frame revolver.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Injunbro said:


> I'm the opposition, I love my Sig 365 - it's been 100% reliable clean or dirty. I won't touch another Glock since a brand new 43 blew up in my hand on the 3rd shot due to unsupported chamber issues. Before the fanboys start screaming it was good factory ammo & worked fine in my other 9's.


Ah the magical mystical Glock unicorn.
Not calling you out on something happening and don't blame you for the bad taste.
Unsupported chamber was addressed a few decades before the 43 came out. You'd be hard pressed to find "smiling cases" these days in a properly maintained and functioning pistol.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

IMO I agree with Injunbro first try a revolver.
If he wants a plastic fantastic get a full size.
The longer frame is easier to learn on and when he gets proficient he can get a compact
What he learns on a full size he can apply to something smaller.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I disagree. A fullsize 9mm is a fantastic starter gun. I've started out newbies on one many, many times.

I'm not in the revolver camp. I've owned over 100 handguns, and I have never owned a revolver. My 1st ex wife had one, and I shot it a few times. And, I have shot others. But, I was a teen in the 80s. Revolvers have just never appealed to me.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> I disagree. A fullsize 9mm is a fantastic starter gun. I've started out newbies on one many, many times.
> 
> I'm not in the revolver camp. I've owned over 100 handguns, and I have never owned a revolver. My 1st ex wife had one, and I shot it a few times. And, I have shot others. But, I was a teen in the 80s. Revolvers have just never appealed to me.


Never had a revolver? Whattsa' matter with you?

My first handgun was a 1911 in .38 Super I still have it. Next was an S&W Model 29 .44 Magnum with an 8 3/8's barrel. I've since changed it to a 4 inch. Still have that one too. In fact I've only sold one gun, a Ruger Blackhawk 357. I've still got a shit load of revolvers both DA and SA but rarely if ever carry one. Sometimes while going out into the desert I'll take an S&W Governor loaded with .410 shot along with a .45 semi auto. This way I'm covered for whatever comes along. But I've yet to have to use it and hope I never have to.

I agree a full size 9mm is probably thee best starter gun there is. A lot of people recommend a .22 which is okay to learn the basics of shooting a handgun and it's about the cheapest way to practice and hone your skills. However for many people that first gun may be the only gun they'll ever own. In which case a .22 is a poor choice as your life may depend on it someday. There are a lot of people out there that just aren't that interested in guns. But want one if only to defend themselves just in case. With a 9mm full or medium size double stack semi auto you've got at least 10 or more rounds in a gun that's got little recoil and easy to control in a caliber that's suitable for self defense.

The problem with a DA revolver is the long heavy triggers when firing in double action. Not only does the trigger have to cock and release the hammer but it has to rotate the cylinder as well. Just the rotation of the cylinder and it's locking up will move the gun. Of course firing in single action mode it doesn't matter. Great for punching holes through paper or other situations where time is on your side.

In a self defense situation you're more than likely going to fire the revolver in double action. Learning to master the trigger in DA mode is going to take considerably more practice than that of a DA/SA semi auto. Since the trigger on a DA/SA semi auto only has to cock and release the hammer and not rotate a cylinder they tend to have lighter shorter triggers than a DA revolver.

Myself, I prefer striker fired pistols for self defense. Because they have consistent triggers and no safety's to disengage when time is not on your side. But if you buy and carry a striker fired pistol you have to be disciplined enough to keep your fingers out of the trigger guard unless you're ready to fire the gun. And to be consciously aware of what you're doing when holstering and unholstering the weapon. Along with all of the other rules of safely handling a weapon.


----------



## Manster (Jan 30, 2016)

For a first time owner, I would suggest going with the Glock. Simple, reliable and easy to shoot well. Get the fundamentals established first, then try various pistols until you find one that speaks to you.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

denner said:


> What do you plan on doing with it?


THAT, is the important question. I would say a G19 for a home defense/carry option, but the 365 would be a must for a carry option...at least compared to the G19.

The G19 is considered a "Compact", but carrying one does require a little more dedication than something smaller, like the SIG.


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

LostinTexas said:


> Ah the magical mystical Glock unicorn.
> Not calling you out on something happening and don't blame you for the bad taste.
> Unsupported chamber was addressed a few decades before the 43 came out. You'd be hard pressed to find "smiling cases" these days in a properly maintained and functioning pistol.


They didn't address it very effectively then. I have pictures of the blown out cases, the originals went back to Glock who replaced the gun. I took store credit for a S&W revolver. For snickers & giggles some day remove a Glock barrel, drop in a round the look @ it from the bottom... it's caused quite a few to rethink Glocks.


----------

